# Abella has her dental cleaning on Wednesday morning



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Abella has her dental cleaning tomorrow (Wednesday) morning. I will drop her off at 8:00. The older she gets the more anxious I get during these necessary appointments. I know she will need at least a couple extractions. I am thankful the receptionist calls me several times with updates. In the past when Abella gets home she just likes to curl up on my lap and sleep.

I'm thinking I need to find a busy work project to make time go faster after I drop her off. Here in Calif it's sunny and warm during the day so maybe I'll get some light work done in the yard - things are really starting to GROW & BLOOM! Fortunately I live only about 7 minutes from the veterinary hospital and can be there in a flash!
Praying all goes well - Poor girl!
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending thought and prayers for Abella and for you tomorrow. Its so hard leaving them at the vet. Its probably harder on us than it is on them. PIpper had his last dental in November. Is your vet curbside drip off? I find that so hard just handing him over to the vet technician outside. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

pippersmom said:


> Sending thought and prayers for Abella and for you tomorrow. Its so hard leaving them at the vet. Its probably harder on us than it is on them. PIpper had his last dental in November. Is your vet curbside drip off? I find that so hard just handing him over to the vet technician outside. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


Kathy, On the phone she told me curbside drop-off. But when I questioned a bit more she then said that I could come in. I'm thinking the change of policy is because its so early and before most of the daily appointments. Either way I'm glad I can at least go in with her. No food & just a tiny bit of water is always hard on her - she's such an eater!!! Hopefully she will not come home toothless! I better stop - I'm going to start crying.
~ Paulann


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thinking of you and Abella today Paulann. I wish our babies understood that we do this to them to keep them healthy. That would make it so much easier. Let us know how it went.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ill be thinking of you both today!! I hope it goes well and i will check back tonight after work. ❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope all goes welk this morning.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Praying everything goes smoothly as silk! Whenever my dogs go in for a dental or other procedure, I always use distraction and it is very helpful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

❤ prayers for our beautiful girl! I will check back later.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you SM family! I don't take your prayers/thoughts lightly.
Just dropped Abella off - As we walked to the car in the garage she was shaking. How in the world do our fluffs know something not so pleasant is in their near future? Or is it just that she can sense my nervousness? She should be ready for pickup around 3:30. Long day ahead for her & me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you are correct Paulann---she senses your nervousness! My 2 do for sure. Here is hoping/praying that she is doing just fine!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They smell our fear, literally. But little Abella has received many prayers  You too, Paulann!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thank you SM family! I don't take your prayers/thoughts lightly.
> Just dropped Abella off - As we walked to the car in the garage she was shaking. How in the world do our fluffs know something not so pleasant is in their near future? Or is it just that she can sense my nervousness? She should be ready for pickup around 3:30. Long day ahead for her & me!


They definitely can sense when something is up. Pipper always knows he is going to the vet or groomer long before I even start to get him ready.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

UPDATE:
Abella is doing well under anesthesia. 
She will need 5 simple extractions (no big deal). But she will also need a molar removed. Thats surgery and stitches...and PAIN! 
I have a couple questions. What do I feed her? After most dentals she is fine with her small dry kibble just moistened a little. Second question. I have my skin cancer removal appt Friday and will be gone from 8:00 to about 4:30. Will Abella be ok by herself for that long on Friday? I wish I could cancel my appointment.
Help/sugestions from the most knowledgable SM family much appreciated!
~ Paulann


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, I think she will be on pain meds--right? if so, she will be fine. She is pad trained, right? If there is someone who could look in on her it would put your mind at ease, but if not, not to worry. She will sleep the entire time!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> UPDATE:
> Abella is doing well under anesthesia.
> She will need 5 simple extractions (no big deal). But she will also need a molar removed. Thats surgery and stitches...and PAIN!
> I have a couple questions. What do I feed her? After most dentals she is fine with her small dry kibble just moistened a little. Second question. I have my skin cancer removal appt Friday and will be gone from 8:00 to about 4:30. Will Abella be ok by herself for that long on Friday? I wish I could cancel my appointment.
> ...


In November Pipper had 3 extractions with 2 of them being molars. He was acting totally fine the very next day so she should be fine by Friday.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Is Abella home yet? I’m glad she’s doing well so far. She will feel so much better.

Regarding her food. I would crush it up till it’s almost dust and moisten that for the next week. It will be easier to eat , imo.
And Paulann...I know you will worry about Abella on Friday but she will be fine. My dog walker forgot to show up one day and my girls were alone for over 9 hours. I was so upset but you know what, I looked back on my camera and they basically slept all day and didn’t even have an accident. They were more than fine, so much so, I will be letting my dog walker go after this week and they will be fine by themselves.
Abella will sleep all day while you take care of your health, I promise ❤


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Abella is home. Oh my word she looks like a mess! LOL!
They said she would be very thirsty but she does not want any water when I offer it to her. I did crush some of her food and add water. She gobbled it down. I am holding her on my lap now and her little body is shaking. Is that normal?

They sent home: Metacam for pain & clindamycin (antibiotic).

I know all of you are correct she will be fine left at home on Friday and probably just sleep. It's just that she is so used to coming EVERYWHERE with me and not being left at home. 
I just can't bring her with me this time.........even though I know she would be just fine sitting in a chair sleeping or playing with the nurses. 😇
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Paulann, do you have a pet sitter who could come pop in and stay with her a bit mid-day? That's what we do when we have to be gone all day. I would take her in a heartbeat if you wanted to drop her off here, although that's a bit of a ways


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, and the body shaking can be from the anesthesia or pain. Make sure you give her the maximum allowed pain meds. Hugs!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so glad she’s home with you. Poor baby will be dopey for awhile but will recover quickly. xo


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Glad she is home now. Sugarplum and I were in your scenario a year ago; recall when she had 17 of her teeth extracted. A couple of weeks after that, I heard her actually bark, I’m not kidding you. She rarely made any noise before her surgery. Her barks all sounded like a weak, pathetic howl. After she recovered, one morning when I had just fallen asleep (I work nights) she came into my bedroom, stood right in front of my bed and BARKED. A loud, clean crisp bark. Is there some soft music you can play while you’re gone? Maybe that would help ease some separation anxiety.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad everything went OK. Hope you both had a restful night.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When Pipper had his dental, they put him on antibiotic, metacam AND gabapentin for pain. If she is still shaking, maybe she needs another pain med along with the metacam.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! - So comforting knowing help/advise is just a post away here on SM.

Abella (and I) slept well last night. This morning she ate and I gave her the antibiotic and the pain medicine. She is doing fine other than not really wanting to drink water. She knows the command "water" - I use that a lot after she has been on the sofa for a while and I put her down. She runs to get water then comes back and waits for a treat - silly girl. This morning I am using that training to get her to drink some water - although she just takes in a little bit at a time. Perhaps the lack of some teeth in her mouth and how her tongue works in that new surrounding will take a little adjustment?

Once again I am amazed at how our magnificent bodies are designed to heal. We (and our maltese/pets/animals) truly are an amazing creation!
🐶 🐾🌷

And more HAPPY Daffodils have burst open in my yard - I have many different varieties and they keep blooming into May. They are getting a bit to thick and need thinning this year.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was happy to see that Abella was doing ok except for wanting to drink some water. Not sure whether or not she would lick an ice cube if you offered it to her or not?? I do that with our Chrissy once in a while just so she gets some liquid in her. Your Garden is absolutely gorgeous and it won't be for a while that we will see any Bulbs peeking through here in Lancaster, PA. Still a lot of Snow on the ground.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is doing so well. Her mouth .ay still be sensitive and the water temp may hurt a bit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My guess is that she had fluids at the dentist---did they say?


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abella has her dental cleaning tomorrow (Wednesday) morning. I will drop her off at 8:00. The older she gets the more anxious I get during these necessary appointments. I know she will need at least a couple extractions. I am thankful the receptionist calls me several times with updates. In the past when Abella gets home she just likes to curl up on my lap and sleep.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to find a busy work project to make time go faster after I drop her off. Here in Calif it's sunny and warm during the day so maybe I'll get some light work done in the yard - things are really starting to GROW & BLOOM! Fortunately I live only about 7 minutes from the veterinary hospital and can be there in a flash!
> Praying all goes well - Poor girl!
> ...


Prayers for Abella🙏🏻


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abella has her dental cleaning tomorrow (Wednesday) morning. I will drop her off at 8:00. The older she gets the more anxious I get during these necessary appointments. I know she will need at least a couple extractions. I am thankful the receptionist calls me several times with updates. In the past when Abella gets home she just likes to curl up on my lap and sleep.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to find a busy work project to make time go faster after I drop her off. Here in Calif it's sunny and warm during the day so maybe I'll get some light work done in the yard - things are really starting to GROW & BLOOM! Fortunately I live only about 7 minutes from the veterinary hospital and can be there in a flash!
> Praying all goes well - Poor girl!
> ...


Your baby girl is beautiful!


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abella is home. Oh my word she looks like a mess! LOL!
> They said she would be very thirsty but she does not want any water when I offer it to her. I did crush some of her food and add water. She gobbled it down. I am holding her on my lap now and her little body is shaking. Is that normal?
> 
> They sent home: Metacam for pain & clindamycin (antibiotic).
> ...


Paulann, I’m so glad to hear Abella is home and recovering. All she needs now is just lots of TLC. You just loving on her will speed up her mental and emotional recovery. I am praying for a smooth Friday for you. You need to keep the faith and go to your procedure with a trusting heart. I wish I was near you - I would totally help you out with watching over Abella! Bella would have a ball with her (Abella would prob be annoyed with Bella’s puppy mannerisms though - lol). Wishing both you girls a blessed rest of your week. 
Xox Fahreen


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abella is home. Oh my word she looks like a mess! LOL!
> They said she would be very thirsty but she does not want any water when I offer it to her. I did crush some of her food and add water. She gobbled it down. I am holding her on my lap now and her little body is shaking. Is that normal?
> 
> They sent home: Metacam for pain & clindamycin (antibiotic).
> ...


Glad she is home safe and sound. I know how scary it is to have them given anesthesia, but dental is so important. 

My whispy has an appointment for dental cleaning in a month. I brush (or finger) his teeth with CET paste at least 5 x a week. Use the additive in his water and he still has plaque. Wish he'd eat something hard to help clean his teeth, but he's never been inclined to anything hard. So no greenies. No biscuits. He's only four and I expect he'll need dental every year or year and a half. 

Lainie


----------

